# Need Gold Winter Butterflies



## ahousar97 (Jan 21, 2018)

Updated: I started the event with only 4 days left, but thanks to the wonderful community here I have everything except the last few gold winter. My online name is Ren and my ID is 55187779332. Thank you everyone who shared with me. :')


----------



## trea (Jan 21, 2018)

I only have one red diamond but I will drop it by. Just added you as Saoirse.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 21, 2018)

trea said:


> I only have one red diamond but I will drop it by. Just added you as Saoirse.



Any butterfly counts. :') I have you added.


----------



## Balverine (Jan 21, 2018)

now that I'm done w that part of the event, I can give you soe 0 v0
added you, I'm Haven


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 21, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> now that I'm done w that part of the event, I can give you soe 0 v0
> added you, I'm Haven



Thanks so much. 
I'll have all my blooms open in 50 minutes if you guys prefer to do fewer trips.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 21, 2018)

Update: focusing on topaz butterflies if anyone is happy to share.


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

I've got some topaz - I've just sent a friend request!


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 21, 2018)

Snow said:


> I've got some topaz - I've just sent a friend request!



Thank you so much! Adding you now. <3


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 21, 2018)

I sent you a friend request. My IGN is Flutter. I have topaz for you.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 21, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> I sent you a friend request. My IGN is Flutter. I have topaz for you.



Thank you so much!
I can add you in a sec.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, you're added. <3


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 21, 2018)

Update: I love you all, seriously... (;.; ) I never even dreamed of obtaining all the furniture for this event with such little time left. This forum is awesome, and I'm glad I came back for this.


----------

